# The Sons of Bunn: Space Wolves Chapter (PICS)



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

*Space Wolves Chapter (PICS)*

One of my Marine buddies (Cpl Bunn) is the one responsible for my 40K crack-like addiction. He has a Space Wolves army and paints slower than a narcoleptic blind man. So I decided to try some new stuff and help him out at the same time. Many of you have seen the *Army Painter* link so I decided to try something similar.
I primed 2 models with GW gray primer. I then spray painted one of those models with Rust-Oleum Slate Blue satin paint. The GW gray primer looks exactly like the original plastic, so I wasn't too happy with it, but the slate blue didn't look too bad.
I didn't do ANY type of highlighting, blending, drybrushing, inks, washes or anything because I wanted to see the effects of the dipping varnish.
For the varnish I used MinWax PolyShades in the Classic Oak color. Make sure you let dry for at least 24 hours.
I also tested out a banner on some printer shipping label sheet to see what it would look like. The rabbit on the banner is Max from "Sam and Max". I picked him cause we called Bunn, "Bunny" in the Corps. (very original, I know) The dog/wolf I found in some toy store.


























































So this is what I learned...
1. The Classic Oak varnish was too light, I shoulda gone darker. 
2. The MinWax varnish is way too heavy/thick, it can be diluted with a paint thinner like turpentine. Or just REALLY shake the hell outta that mini! You can see how the varnish collected in the holes of the bolter barrel.
3. Should have used lighter colors. The pouches are too dark brown, you can't see the effects of the varnish.
4. You need to use a LIGHT coat of matte spray. Emphasis on LIGHT!!!! Did i mention LIGHT? You can see on the shoulder pads and on the weapon metals that they appear 'cracked'. Well, that's what happens when you put on a heavy ass coat of matte varnish. I was on my way out the door and I wanted to finish before I left, so I over sprayed. I know better, but you know how it is.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting findings. The more I see them the less I like the movie effect things, like the flamer. I'm probably just too old school.

The figures look very 'plastic', but usesable on the table top so good for slow or cant be bothered painters I suppose.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

humakt said:


> Interesting findings. The more I see them the less I like the movie effect things, like the flamer. I'm probably just too old school.
> 
> The figures look very 'plastic', but usesable on the table top so good for slow or cant be bothered painters I suppose.


I hear you, I just wanted to try something along the lines of the Army Painter products, but I wouldn't do them on my own army. Like you said it's a good tool for those who want to field their army the same day they buy them.
I agree with you about it looking "plastic." I think part of the problem is the Space Wolves color. I think the effect would look better on a Blood Angels Army or some other bright army. Even still, I don't think the dipping effect works well with Space Marines, there's just too much flat surface. I think the effect would look better on IG or Tyranids or any army with more texture.
As for the flamer, I used a torch from Warhammer Flagellants set. I painted this one brighter than my other one cause I thought the dip would darken it. It didn't do much, so the flames looks a little too orangy.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Personally, I think that they make for a decent looking gaming army. If you can give someone a few short cuts that have good results then I think that it will motivate them to put a little more effort into their future projects. Good work:victory:


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

So, why did they turn out all... plastic-like? 
I might seem abit dumb for asking this, but I assure you, I'm just a plain noob in need of knowledge 
looked at the army painter btw... boring stuff xD feels like the only purpose is to strip all the fun from the hobby and leave you feeling ripped off and ashamed for spending money on it xD


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i do have to ask something semi-irrelevent to this post, how light was the Classic Oak varnish? if it sounds good i may use it for my snow 'nids 

but ywah back to the subject, they look like single pose mini's that were pre-painted on the assembly line... nothing personal but i think the varnish did you in :/ good effort on them though 

but i LOVE the bunny, that made me laugh SOOO hard


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Mordeth said:


> So, why did they turn out all... plastic-like?
> I might seem abit dumb for asking this, but I assure you, I'm just a plain noob in need of knowledge
> looked at the army painter btw... boring stuff xD feels like the only purpose is to strip all the fun from the hobby and leave you feeling ripped off and ashamed for spending money on it xD


They look plastic because of the color. It's very similar to the original unprimed model. The darker gray is nothing but GW gray primer. The other one is GW gray primer and slate blue sprayed ontop. I think the ArmyPainter is a good tool, but it does take some of the fun out of building your own army. Though honestly some people hate painting and are more into the collecting and playing aspect of 40K so that would be perfect for them.



Otep said:


> i do have to ask something semi-irrelevent to this post, how light was the Classic Oak varnish? if it sounds good i may use it for my snow 'nids
> 
> but ywah back to the subject, they look like single pose mini's that were pre-painted on the assembly line... nothing personal but i think the varnish did you in :/ good effort on them though
> 
> but i LOVE the bunny, that made me laugh SOOO hard


The Classic Oak is almost like a honey color. It gives the mini a light dusty/dirty look to it that can't be appreciated in the pics. i think they look assembly line just cause they're Black Reach Marines. I wasn't about to waste 2 of my real Marines. Also there's no technique to them, it all just solid colors, no highlight, washes, drybrushing or anything. I didn't want to waste my time since these are not part of my real army and I wanted to see the effects of the dip without any painting effects. Yeah, I thought the banner was funny, I was lucky enough to stumble onto it.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Ah that makes sence, yeah so i take it you chose no varnish?


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Otep said:


> Ah that makes sence, yeah so i take it you chose no varnish?


Yeah, for my own army I choose no varnish. I mainly tried this cause I was curious and because my friend hates painting and paints about one squad every 3 months, so I wanted to see if this could work for him.
I think that if you're a player and NOT a painter this could actually work. You could probably paint one squad per weekend and paint an entire company with one can of primer and one can of your chapter color.
Bottom line. It ain't pretty, but it's cheap and fast.

Here's a pic of the paints I used...


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> Personally, I think that they make for a decent looking gaming army. If you can give someone a few short cuts that have good results then I think that it will motivate them to put a little more effort into their future projects. Good work:victory:


Thanks DF. That's really what I was going for. A quick, simple way for 40K players, that hate to paint, to get their armies painted. Think about all the people you've seen playing with a primed army and maybe 3 or 4 painted minis. Now tell me this isn't 100X better.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with Fist, they will make a decent gaming army. I do find that dipping works better for organic looking things however as opposed to marines and such. Also, from what I understand, dipping works better if a darker colour stain is used. These don't really look like they have much of the medium on them which cuts down on the shading that dipping provides.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmmm,

In terms of cracking them out at a decent clip and having a tabletop army ready in no time I think this is an awesome idea. That being said, they look very 'plastic' like something you would buy right out of the box.

The effort is appreciated but I have seen a few players try the actual 'army painter' product and imo, it looks a bit better. They look a lot less plastic. Either way though, very cool find.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Crimzzen said:


> Hmmmm,
> 
> In terms of cracking them out at a decent clip and having a tabletop army ready in no time I think this is an awesome idea. That being said, they look very 'plastic' like something you would buy right out of the box.
> 
> The effort is appreciated but I have seen a few players try the actual 'army painter' product and imo, it looks a bit better. They look a lot less plastic. Either way though, very cool find.


I really think they look 'plastic' because of the Space Wolves color scheme. I've never been a fan of it, but I picked it cause my friends army is Space Wolves and this is primarily for him. Also, the models would look much better with a darker varnish to give it more depth and shade so they wont look so flat and 'plastic'. Some DoW Blood Ravens would probably look pretty decent using this process.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

lav25gunner said:


> I really think they look 'plastic' because of the Space Wolves color scheme. I've never been a fan of it, but I picked it cause my friends army is Space Wolves and this is primarily for him. Also, the models would look much better with a darker varnish to give it more depth and shade so they wont look so flat and 'plastic'. Some DoW Blood Ravens would probably look pretty decent using this process.


Yeah, you may be right - it just might be the scheme - I also agree that a darker varnish would help a lot.


----------

